# 2007 TDF: Your Favorite Moment



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahhhh well, it's the end. After all the strife negativity and disillusionment, how about closing by telling us your one single favorite moment of the tour, inspiring or otherwise.


Me: Ooooh so many good ones but, will have to say Levi's final TT. Got me off the couch a' cheerin' and yelling "go go go go go go!" 

Well done riders, see you next year.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Levi's TT - great to see him finally win a stage.


----------



## Walt12 (Jan 4, 2007)

D'Aubisque - even despite what happened subsequently. Leaving aside the question-marks, seeing a guy being attacked relentlessly and then pushing on for the stage win was amazing.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

LL climbs on the podium 














(he's short)


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Robbie Mc on stage one making the comeback.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Thor!! stage 4. all downhill from there.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Cancellara's stage 3 win


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

At the moment it occurred (not considering later events):
Vino's victory off the Peyresourde, and the Condor/Chicken fight up the slopes.

Also, Levi's TT ride and Cancellara's sprint victory.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

P.D.E. said:


> Cancellara's stage 3 win


Definitely this for me. Followed by the London prologue, not because Cancellara won, but because of the enthusiasm London showed for the event.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Casar's move in stage 18 on the inside of the traffic islands, and holding on after the dog induced wreck earlier in the stage.


----------



## Zauber (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

McEwen's over the bars crash at 20km to go, successful chase back to the peloton, then made his way to the front and proceeded to make Thor and Boonen like little girls as he took the stage. (Stage 1)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Paul using the phrase "completely and utterly" in this morning's pre-race show, while there wasn't even any action going on.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

fougasg said:


> Paul using the phrase "completely and utterly" in this morning's pre-race show, while there wasn't even any action going on.


I noticed that too. LOL!  :thumbsup: 

Are you absolutely _sure_ he wasn't referring to one of those travelogue _chateaux_, as in, "This _chateau_ was completely and utterly built in the 11th century, completely and utterly destroyed in the 100 Years War, and then completely and utterly rebuilt in the 16th century, by a _huge_ man pushing a _huge_ gear...Oh, wait....", all the while with Phil getting all bummed out about English losses on French soil?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Vino getting tossed. It was long overdue.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

cadence90 said:


> I noticed that too. LOL!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you absolutely _sure_ he wasn't referring to one of those travelogue _chateaux_, as in, "This _chateau_ was completely and utterly built in the 11th century, completely and utterly destroyed in the 100 Years War, and then completely and utterly rebuilt in the 16th century, by a _huge_ man pushing a _huge_ gear...Oh, wait....", all the while with Phil getting all bummed out about English losses on French soil?



LOL!!!

Or was it when Phil was talking about his model trains!!!


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

ti-triodes said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Or was it when Phil was talking about his model trains!!!


:blush2: That part was just creepy. "In the garden shed." Paul didn't even prompt a follow-up....

You think he paints all the miniature conductors as cyclists; Stanley Steamroller as Cipollini, etc?


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmm, there were several memorable moments. The conti/Ras battles. Levi finally showing some "oompf" and taking the time trial. And Robbie's comeback on stage 1. Stage 1 takes the cake for me. THat was exhilarating! To bad the crash wiped him out, I was looking forward to more sprint battles.

I guess an underlying "best moment" was that they got tough on doping. It made '07 difficult to watch, but I hope it sets the stage for a better '08 or '09. '06 had it's share of evictions, but that didn't seem to help us in '07. We'll see what '08 has to bring.!


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

knowing an American didn't win


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Linus Gerdemann's stage win.


----------



## lv2ride (Sep 7, 2006)

*yeah yeah i know about the riders....*

but what about those dogs!!!!!


----------



## jahona (Aug 23, 2005)

I have to second (or is it fourth by now) Cancellara's saying the hell with the sprinters and their lead out teams to just power past 'em. Even better bc he was in yellow.

Contador's mountain attacks were great too. I didn't watch any coverage but the guy on Eurosport kept comparing his attacks and Ras's comebacks to track racing. Must have been great to actually see it all.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Pocket Rocket Robbie joining the OTB club and then blistering the group for a win.

Fabian Cancellar waiting for the right moment and handing the true sprinters a defeat

Vino and Astana splitting the group and isolating Moreau, proving a transition stage can be exciting, as well as help scope the remainder of the tour (this is now soiled)

Watching a rider climb up outta the trees and continue to race

Watching The Chicken. He seemed to progress from a mediocre rider to a rider the crowd loved, then, even before the ejection, to a rider people hated. He proved that you may be able to train and rider for yourself, but this is a team sport. I can't help but think the team made the decision based partly on how self-centered he is.

Soler riding like a chimp on a unicycle.

In the final interview with Levi, him stating the obvious to the question, "After all the wins you have accomplished this year, and in your career, is there anything left you want to accomplish?" "Yeah. I would like to win the Tour." That interview summed up why i want to be a reporter during the tour. Who asks a question like that?

Oh, and seeing cycling make it on PTI for something other than doping. Even it was for riders hitting dogs and Borat running along the course...


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

There are many, but here are the top 3:

Rassmusen showing Contador and Levi why he is the true king of the mountain.

Levi showing everyone how a TT should be done.

Robbie's amazing comeback after that fall.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i forgot to add reading the live updates on CN and comparing them to the dvr updates on nyvelocity.com


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Soler's win in Briancon. Great to see a small team get their first Tour win. 

2. Cancellara's win in Compiegne. He's top and tailed Paris-Roubaix!

3. The "men that matter" fighting it out up the ascent of the Aubisque.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Linus Gerdemann.
Soler offering Rasmussen a water bottle and being fluffed off.
Conti and Rasmussen battling it out, complete with spat enroute.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Team Astana pulling off before the whole team is disqualified.
Team Rabobank pulling the Chicken before he was tested for doping by the officials.
The dog biting the rider and pissing on the bike for a revenge after getting hit by the bike.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ahhhh well, it's the end. After all the strife negativity and disillusionment, how about closing by telling us your one single favorite moment of the tour, inspiring or otherwise.


Robbies come from behind the peleton win is tied with Cancellaras burst from the cobbles to school the sprinters finish.....doesn't get much better than those two...


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Soler and Hunter's stage wins. Gotta root for the little guy.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ras getting the boot*

That was it for me. It took a lot of guts to have him booted for violating the spirit, if not the letter, of the law. The tour might have been dirty his year, or next year, or always. I am not naive. But it is a move that we would neve do here.

I wish the Bud Selig would take note, look at the evidence, and expunge Bond's record from the book.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

867-5309 said:


> That was it for me. It took a lot of guts to have him booted for violating the spirit, if not the letter, of the law. The tour might have been dirty his year, or next year, or always. I am not naive. But it is a move that we would neve do here.
> 
> I wish the Bud Selig would take note, look at the evidence, and expunge Bond's record from the book.


Agree. Rabobank showed the world how much they care more for the sport of cycling. They would rather fire a shady rider in yellow than win the yellow jersey under a cloud of suspicion. :thumbsup:


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Rass slapping Conty in the face repeatedly, as he caught every one of his up hill sprints...

Rass finally dropping Levi, and Conty, like a bad habit on the final climb before he got sacked...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

edhchoe said:


> The dog biting the rider and pissing on the bike for a revenge after getting hit by the bike.


 Did that really happen? I didn't see that. First doggie or second doggie? Bad dog!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

shabbasuraj said:


> Rass slapping Conty in the face repeatedly, as he caught every one of his up hill sprints...
> 
> Rass finally dropping Levi, and Conty, like a bad habit on the final climb before he got sacked...


Cancellara's win over Zabel, while in Yellow, hands down.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Cancellara's win over Zabel, while in Yellow, hands down.


Me likes the commentary too.
Phil: They all got beaten by the yellow jersey, that'll serve 'em right.
Paul: Well, that serves 'em completely and utterly right.


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

The awesome camera footage from the helicopters of riders going over the Cols, esp Galibier.

Young guys speaking out against dopage.

Cadel having a crack in chasing Contador up the Galibier

And yes, Robbie in Stage 1 and Cancellara in Stage 3.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I enjoy watching underdogs prevail. I enjoyed watching Rasmussen hold off the big contenders. I enjoyed watching Soler eat up the mountains. I like seeing Contador come from being second man in line to being the team leader.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Best 2007 Moment - Not Yet......*

Based on the ways things have gone for the 2007 Tour, the best moment may not yet have happened! Perhaps following Mayo's doping announcement yesterday, and the brewing clouds over Contador's win and alleged involvement (?) in Operation Puerto, the best may be yet to come!!!!

Imagine the possibilities....2006 & 2007 Tour de France winners removed....????


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> 1. Soler's win in Briancon. Great to see a small team get their first Tour win.



+1 on this. especially when he caught the break and proceeded to tear their legs off.

i also like that he won the KOM jersey. he wasn't just a one hit wonder.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

Soler attacking the break on the way to his stage win! It's rare to see a guy catch on to a multi rider break and not sit on a least for a minute to size things up. Soler attacked straight away and then rode them off his wheel one by one...classic!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to admit that mine was realizing that Levi wasn't going to fall to pieces up the Galib. I was sure he'd crack and dissapoint me as the other hyped riders I've liked in the past. His TT was great, but I sort of expected that after he (unexpectedly) proved himself in the mountains.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Cancellara winning stage 3. Hinault-esque. Even better because, as P.D.E. noted, Paul "completely and utterly" made it funny... or made it annoying... I can't decide.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

one thing that really stood out to me was sandy casar's final attack in the final "real" stage. the breakaway took the outside line around a corner and he went under the traffic furniture for the inside line, leaving them with a longer line and no way to jump his wheel. great race tactic. not sure if it was on the stage report, they pre-rode the finish, or he just saw the opportunity.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

Loads of great action mentioned above. 

Most moving moment goes to the post-stage 18 interview of Axel Merckx regarding his motivations during that race (and before retirement) citing the joy of competition and his gratitude for supporting fans. More than any other, that moment captured the best essence of the sport at a time when we all needed to see it. Even Bob Rolle got weepy.


----------



## RestDayExpert (Aug 21, 2006)

*My favs*

Contador puncturing on a climb and rejoining the front runners. 

The chicken showing Contador how if timed right you only need to attack once.

Julian Dean's lead out of Thor for the stage win.

Glad this thread hasn't turned into a "yeah but he was doped" arena. I am a sucker for entertainment. The 07 TDF delivered in trumps.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

blackhat said:


> Thor!! stage 4. all downhill from there.


yes yes yes!!! my same favorite moment!! i was rooting for thor every morning.. even had my CreditAgricole jersey on.... then nothing


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

RestDayExpert said:


> Julian Dean's lead out of Thor for the stage win.


That was excellent. I loved Thor giving Robbie Hunter a welcome to the Tour by pushing him off of Dean's wheel!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

My votes:

After Linus G's win, Phil saying something to the effect of: " and here we have todays winner here. And Paul it looks as if he has a mild case of rabies." I don't know why I thought it was so funny.

Gert Stegmanns outsprinting Boonen. Not sure why, but I thought it was funny.

Cancellara's stage win (not the prologue), McEwens win.... and then Levi's TT.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*2 for Fabian*

1) saying he was going to show the TdF how aa WC rides a prologue and then backing his words

2) His cobble crushing sprinting spoiler

3) Robbie's crash recovery and then demonstrating to the peloton who really is the fastest sprinter

4) Zabel being 38 and still scrapping

5) Contador messing with the chicken on that one climb. he should have driven the knife in, instead of threatening, still was fun to watch


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

My favorite moment was when Soler caught the leaders on the Telegraph and passed them like they were standing still. That was a great move.

Another great day was on the Aubisque, when Levi attacked and finally rode away from Evans, bridged up to Contador, tended him for a bit, then left him, too. I don't think anyone expected him to do that, especially Evans.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Morning*

My favorite moment was almost every morning in July being able to shave with live bicycle racing playing in the background. Versus with all its faults is still better than no bike racing on TV. Count your blessings.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Some of my favourites were, 
- Robbie's stage win
- Cancellera's stage win (sprint from 1 km)
- Pozzato calling his stage (classic)
- Contador's stage win
- Levi's TT


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Rasmussen putting time on Contador in the mountain stage to increase his lead on the disrespectful youth of a Spanish Guy to 3 minutes.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*another great moment*

especially for fans of the domestique

popo dropping back 2 groups to get bottles

loads himself up, bridges back to lead group, passes out the bottles

takes a short break while George does damage to the group

and then goes right back to the front for one of the most amazing displays of grouo destruction through vicious tempo that I have seen in ages


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

serious said:


> There are many, but here are the top 3:
> 
> Rassmusen showing Contador and Levi why he is the true king of the mountain.
> 
> ...


saved me a lot of typing - these are my favorites as well...


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

my favorite was when the chicken passed my pre-tour favor Valverde in stage 13 ITT. simple too amazing!!


----------



## richmond3121 (Jul 12, 2007)

Julian Dean's leadout for Thors win. text book perfection!


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Contador attacking Rass at least 6 times on stage 14, awesome to watch that duel unfold. I was really rooting for Contador to crack Rass and hook up with Hincapie for the descent. But have to give credit to Rass for reeling him in every time (even though he did it by the skin of his teeth).

Contador will become an even better time trialist in the future and his race tactics will only improve. I don't see anyone touching him for the next 3-5 years at the Tour.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Soler attacking as he bridged the gap - that's balls. and of course the Phil and Paul commentary regarding Soler's riding style. he's one to watch in 2008.


----------

